# Depression support group?



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

This is off-topic, but does anyone know of an online support group for families dealing with depression? A friend of mine has a son with clinical depression and she is looking for one but hasn't had any luck.

Thanks.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish that I could help. It sounds like she needs some thing asap. 

I would think that there is staff at the hospital near her, like crisis nurses that would have a whole list of place to help for the family. 
Try asking your Dr. for information. 

Sorry not much help but those are the people I would go to first or Google it.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Depression Fallout - Message Board

The book this grew out of is very good. It's by Anne Sheffield, and is called either Depression Fallout or How You Can Survive When They're Depressed.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Depression Fallout - Message Board
> 
> The book this grew out of is very good. It's by Anne Sheffield, and is called either Depression Fallout or How You Can Survive When They're Depressed.


Thank you, Angel. I will pass it on.


----------

